# Greetings from Beijing!



## Xiaodong Li (Jan 30, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I am a film composer from Beijing, China.
Been browsing all these lovely posts here for couple of years and finally registered an account.
I was a classical trained flautist and later found my passion in music composition. I am currently working on two feature films that'll be in theater this year.
The DAWs I use are Cubase and Waveform free version, and of course Pro Tools for delivering. Orchestral Tools being my 1st choice when it comes to orchestral mockups.
I am also a huge huge huge fan of open source free software, such as VCV Rack, Musescore and David Hilowitz's Decent Sampler.
Hope to learn more and more from my dear colleagues here!


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 31, 2022)

Welcome, Xiaodong!
As you know this is a great place to share and learn a lot about Virtual Composition.
Good luck with your two films.

Greetings from Hong Kong and Happy Lunar year!


----------



## ookami (Jan 31, 2022)

Xiaodong Li said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am a film composer from Beijing, China.
> Been browsing all these lovely posts here for couple of years and finally registered an account.
> I was a classical trained flautist and later found my passion in music composition. I am currently working on two feature films that'll be in theater this year.
> ...


Welcome Xiadong


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 31, 2022)

Welcome to VI-Control, @Xiaodong Li
(and congratulations on your upcoming feature films!)
Have fun


----------



## Xiaodong Li (Jan 31, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Welcome, Xiaodong!
> As you know this is a great place to share and learn a lot about Virtual Composition.
> Good luck with your two films.
> 
> Greetings from Hong Kong and Happy Lunar year!


Thank you Emilio!
Happy new year, wish you a prosperous year!


----------



## Xiaodong Li (Jan 31, 2022)

ookami said:


> Welcome Xiadong


Thank you Ookami!


----------



## Xiaodong Li (Jan 31, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome to VI-Control, @Xiaodong Li
> (and congratulations on your upcoming feature films!)
> Have fun


Thank you! I am sure I'll learn a lot from everybody, so happy to be in the community.


----------



## lexiaodong (Jan 31, 2022)

oh,we have same name


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 31, 2022)

Welcome friend.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

Xiaodong Li said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am a film composer from Beijing, China.
> Been browsing all these lovely posts here for couple of years and finally registered an account.
> I was a classical trained flautist and later found my passion in music composition. I am currently working on two feature films that'll be in theater this year.
> ...


Welcome! I haven't been to Beijing for around twenty-five years, but it is still one of my favourite places. I have many happy memories of good times there.

Your contributions here will be much appreciated!
Bee


----------



## Xiaodong Li (Feb 2, 2022)

lexiaodong said:


> oh,we have same name


Haha, we do brother! It is a very common name in our culture haha.


----------



## Xiaodong Li (Feb 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Welcome! I haven't been to Beijing for around twenty-five years, but it is still one of my favourite places. I have many happy memories of good times there.
> 
> Your contributions here will be much appreciated!
> Bee


Thank you Bee!
Wow 25 years ago I was still a kid haha. The city sure has changed a lot, you might gonna be interested in visiting again, I'll definitely show you around. Of course I mean when the covid is gone, I am so upset about the d**n virus.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 2, 2022)

Xiaodong Li said:


> Thank you Bee!
> Wow 25 years ago I was still a kid haha. The city sure has changed a lot, you might gonna be interested in visiting again, I'll definitely show you around. Of course I mean when the covid is gone, I am so upset about the d**n virus.



The virus is getting us all down. I'd love to return. Twenty-five years ago, Beijing was bustling with energy and industry. New buildings were being erected everywhere you look, but in so many little corners, China's ancient past was being preserved.


----------

